# "Class, pick a partner."



## ipepperoni (Jun 14, 2017)

I just hate it so much when the teacher says "pick a partner." or "get in a group of five etc." :crying:
I sadly had this problem since I could remeber cause I'm that type of girl who is too shy to say anything lol. In primary school/elementary school, I hoped that once I got into secondary school/high school that someone would genuinely want to work with me as a partner most of the time. How gullibe was I back then, because it's still happening right now as I write down. The senario usually goes as the teacher saying the dreaded sentence and everyone is all up with their friends and usually my friends that I sit with at lunch time with aren't in the same class as me (they are super smart, I'm not), I then try and make eye contact with someone or ask a classmate but they would either give me the 'look' and then I either go on my own like a loner or be forced by the teacher haha. Sometimes someone feels sorry for me or just says "Go with me" so I'm saved sometimes but then sometimes they just ignore me when we're doing the work or disagree with my ideas, probably thinking about how idiotic I am. Rarely group projects or partner works go well, most times I work alone and work even more.:nerd:
This also goes on in classes that have substitute teachers. Yesterday, I had a double lesson (2 hours long) and everyone sat down wherever they wanted, whatever they felt like. I sat down in a seat and nobody sat next to me. I remeber seeing other people walking past my seat, cringing at me. Then my thought goes like "Wow. Out of the 29 people in the class, no one wanted to sit with me for 2 hours? I must be so dumb and boring since nobody wants to sit with me for 2 hours." The thought happens also most times in the substitute class and it is really bad. 

Also, don't you ever think it's just so funny when a classmate who has a social life goes "Why don't you ask someone?"?
Unless you are somewhat lucky, which is a lot of people because I'm always the odd one out, people like me do actually know that it is possible to just ask somebody. Problem is...when I ask someone, they would usually say this "I have a partner, sorry." Almost everyone just leaves me as the last option. Everyone seems to rather have somebody else, everyone expect me. It just makes me feel like an alien really. Especially that I'm autistic and I'm the only one who has that disorder in the year group. Astonishing! Also asking a teacher "Oooh teacher I am alone again!" doesn't really work either lol. When you say that, everyone usually stares at you and it's scary.

In fact, having no partner to work with sometimes lead me into trouble. A week ago, I had Physical Education detention because I had no partner. The teacher thought I was being lazy and stupid but I was just trying so hard to get a partner! Come on, I know not everyone is socially acceptable, pretty and perfect enough to have a partner but to give me detention is just rude. :afr Someone also stole my sports ball so I couldn't even play, I was too shy to tell the teacher because of my fear. My dream is to be able to fit in the class, be normal for once you know, it never happened but I'm waiting for the day when it happens... hopefully! :boogie

Sorry about my rant here:grin2:, just wanted to get this out of my head after many years. I didn't really wanted to write down a diary just in case someone I knew read it, especially after a past experience when I was really young haha:grin2:! Do any of you have the same problem here? Or have any tips to cope with this problem? It would be such a relief if I'm not the only one who has the experience .

I hope you have a wonderful day, goodbye:boogie


----------



## PupInTheGhetto (11 mo ago)

i also struggle with this-


----------

